# Best Rabbit Pellets?



## thatkiidsean (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey guys!

I've been looking around and hearing different reviews on the different rabbit pellets out there. What do you guys feed YOUR rabbits? Have any of you had/have experience with Purina (complete, show, professional, fibre, garden recipe), or even Sweet Meadow? If you do, please let me know. Also, what is the bad? 

Ok, off to bed for me! Goodnight! 

:bed:


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jun 26, 2014)

Purina I have heard is a decent feed, fibre3 would be my pick from the brand. But personally I feed Oxbow (premium but somewhat expensive) mixed with Harringtons.

Bad feed would be anything with seeds, nuts or fruit in it, fibre content lower than 18-20%, and unless you're feeding a growing bun, high protein and fat.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 26, 2014)

I feed Oxbow Adult, mainly because it's the only pelleted feed I can get in this country that isn't alfalfa/lucerne based and has a high enough fiber content.

This website has some brand comparisons on it and lists the details of each: http://www.therabbithouse.com/diet/rabbit-food-comparison.asp

As the above poster said, avoid the "muesli" type feeds with bits of oats, corn, fruit etc in it. They're bad for bunnies.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 26, 2014)

I feed my bun Oxbow also. I fed him Kaytee pellets as a baby. The Oxbow ones are expensive when bought in the store, but he seems to like them quite a bit, they are good quality, and vet recommended. 

Oxbow makes baby pellets as well. I just fed him Kaytee since that was what he had been eating since I got him.


----------



## Bville (Jun 26, 2014)

I feed my bunnies Sweet Meadow Timothy pellets. I gave them the blended ones when they were babies which has some alfalfa in it. I compared the ingredients to Oxbow (which is a recommended brand) and it is very similar but cheaper.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jun 27, 2014)

Oxbow for this girl here also.


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 27, 2014)

What do you guys think about Blue Seal for the pellets? I've heard they're cheaper than Oxbow, but the breeder I am talking to feeds them show formula, whereas I'm keeping mine as a pet. Any suggestions?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 27, 2014)

Rabbits used for breeding or showing, as well as some intact rabbits, may need higher protein and a different food than your average pet. The pellets breeders use are formulated for these requirements to help keep the rabbits in good shape. Breeders also tend to have more rabbits than a pet owner, so cost can be a factor, I have heard of some breeders that can go through a hundred pounds of pellets per day. 

Most pets are neutered, live inside, and don't have other stress factors like going to shows or breeding, some are also less active. This means they don't need as much protein, calories, or richer pellets. Most pet people only have a few rabbits, so cost isn't as much of a factor since a 10 pound bag can last several weeks or even a couple months. Many pet rabbits also gets lots of hay and veggies, so don't need as much pellets. 

There are just different needs and different foods for those needs. 

I personally like Oxbow. It might be a bit more expensive (I have seem plenty of other pellets that cost more per pound), but my rabbits do quite well on it. Even my angora has a nice coat and good body condition (they usually need higher protein).


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 27, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with Kaytee brand of food?


----------



## Bville (Jun 27, 2014)

Although I don't use that brand, I've compared their ingredients to Oxbow and other brands and they look pretty good.


----------



## BeaBunny (Jun 28, 2014)

My amazing vet recommended Oxbow Essentials -- 1/4 cup per 5lbs body weight per day. It has a great, high-fiber formula. Ever since I switched her over (she was a rescue, I don't know what she had before), her fur is so plush and shiny and she just seems so much healthier. Although amount of food should be limited, they need an unlimited supply of hay for their digestion and teeth. Timothy hay is one of the better ones -- alfalfa is very soft and sweet, and doesn't quite do the trick as a staple (though great for treats and variety).


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 28, 2014)

How would I feed a young rabbit then (since it will be less than five pounds)? I heard Alfalfa hay could be bad for an older bunny, and some even say it could be bad for a young bunny.


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 28, 2014)

What I found best for my bun as a baby was feeding Alfalfa pellets and Timothy hay. I think that you can do it the opposite way too (Alfalfa hay, Timothy pellets) as long as they have some source of Alfalfa. 

For adults, you want to feed Timothy based pellets and Timothy hay. Alfalfa hay can still be fed but only as a treat in a small pinch. Hope this helps


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 28, 2014)

Do baby rabbits need Alfalfa hay? I heard they can be fine with Timothy hay.


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Jun 28, 2014)

Oxbow here. I hate kaytee, their hay is garbage


----------



## thatkiidsean (Jun 28, 2014)

Leopold_Ruby said:


> Oxbow here. I hate kaytee, their hay is garbage



What about their pellets?


----------



## majorv (Jun 28, 2014)

thatkiidsean said:


> Do baby rabbits need Alfalfa hay? I heard they can be fine with Timothy hay.



I think Bunnysilver answered that question. They should get some alfalfa, either in their pellet or as part of their hay intake.


----------



## carmichaels99 (Jun 29, 2014)

My bunny has only eaten oxbow baby rabbit pellets and oxbow timothy hay. He won't eat any other kind of hay..he's fussy. He's about 7mths now and we're just starting to transition to adult oxbow pellets.


----------



## sungura (Jun 29, 2014)

I'll throw my hat in the ring for Shorewood forest pellets. I love this food and my rabbit seems to agree!


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

thatkiidsean said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Kaytee brand of food?


 I feed my rabbit Kaytee Timothy Complete Rabbit Food. I like the product and Nessa seems to enjoy it. That's about all the experience I have with Kaytee though.


----------



## Pumpkin-spice (Jun 29, 2014)

I use purina show 18% protein . 


~Pumpkin and Kylie


----------



## danielles_pets1 (Jul 11, 2014)

I use Bar-ale for my rabbits. Most local feed stores carry it. Everyone at my 4-h meeting was saying to not use Purina. They said it was very un-natural (color, smell). Anyway, for me Bar-ale is the best. I also used to use the feed at Walmart, and it was fine(wasnt great, but was okay). Bar-ale is great, and all natural. Depending on your feed store, its not expensive. They have a good veriety(if your rabbit is for showing or a house pet). Ive never had any problems with Bar-ale. Its my overall favorite feed.


----------



## surf_storm (Jul 11, 2014)

I gets oxbow! I love it!
~Shida


----------

